# re-rope a flagpole



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If you would turn my clock back several decades I would shinny right up there for you and our flag would display with pride again. In the meantime your fire department may have a solution or a good connection.

Thanks for flying our flag and hope you find a solution soon.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Fairview said:


> If you would turn my clock back several decades I would shinny right up there for you and our flag would display with pride again. In the meantime your fire department may have a solution or a good connection.
> 
> Thanks for flying our flag and hope you find a solution soon.


Hey that's a great idea, call the fire department. 
after all they save cats with their equipment, and the cat usually can do it themselves when they get hungry. 

That last was just being sarcastic. 

It really is a good idea. 

Another is to cut it off at the bottom, Lay it down, then put a hinged mechanism on the bottom of the pole, and the top of the stump, re rope the pole, then raise the pole, and run a pin or a bolt through the hinge lock. then raise "OLD GLORY" once more. 

ED


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

There should be a pin that should allow you to drop the pole. Otherwise just call local sign places. Most of them do flag pole work.


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks ED!

However cutting the aluminum pole and retrofitting a splicing mechanism is beyond my means.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I thought of a possible other solution.

See if there is a local BOY SCOUT in your neighborhood looking for a chance to earn a merit badge. See what they can come up with.

Maybe a local college engineering student to build and design a devise to hinge the pole. 

A high school J R O T C group to aid in this . 

Another civic minded individual to assist you in your time of need.

ETC.

ED


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Borrow or rent an extension ladder.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Oso954. How do you propose supporting the ladder against the pole?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Maybe oso954 knows where to rent a "skyhook" as well. 

ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> Oso954. How do you propose supporting the ladder against the pole?


3 guy ropes will do it with the ladder vertical against the pole and an occasional clove hitch tying the rungs to the pole.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> How do you propose supporting the ladder against the pole?


I would use a pole strap. You can buy a commercial one, or make one with rope or nylon webbing. If you are dealing with a real thin pole, you can tie a rope to the pole strap, loop it around the pole and back over the pole strap before raising the ladder. After it is in place, pull the rope tight. you can have someone hold it, or tie it off.

It helps if you know how to climb a ladder so you don't unbalance it, or cause it to hop with every step. They used to teach that.

A good level base for your ladder is important. If the pole is in a dirt or grass area, I would definately be working off a half sheet of plywood.

I guess there are only a few of us that remember how work was done before all the bucket trucks and other manlifts were common.

Try working on a ladder against a strand sometime.


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you all for your help!

I have asked colleagues at work whether they might know anyone with a bucket truck who would be willing to stop by and help; will be paid of course. Not many people own this equipment though.

Next is the fire department; thanks for the suggestion.

Another idea is to watch for those utility trucks in the neighborhood that cut back branches over the power lines or fix the phones. Again, I am not sure if they are allowed to use the company equipment for this purpose (liability issues).

Regarding setting a ladder parallel to the pole, as oso954 suggested, I watched a video on YouTube. They tied the ladder to the pole but a much sorter one.

There is one more thing... I lost my dear father from a fall. I wouldn't believe that six feet can kill a strong man at his 58. I do climb ladders -took some time though- but I always use a ladder stabilizer at the top and, certainly, I do not improvise.

Once again, thank you for your thoughtful comments!


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

wrong post_deleted


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

remove the pole and slip it into a piece of PVC cemented into the ground solves the problem


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

biggles said:


> remove the pole and slip it into a piece of PVC cemented into the ground solves the problem


It is a commercial grade 240 LBS pole with a six inch base 
Blame the previous owner for the excess.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

One of these works for me.
http://us.wernerco.com/en/view/Products/Climbing-Equipment/Accessories/81/81-3


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

nanuk said:


> It is a commercial grade 240 LBS pole with a six inch base
> Blame the previous owner for the excess.


If it's that sturdy, get some rubber grip gloves and shinney it... if you are not up to it... get any reasonably athletic kid.


----------

